# Jailbreak et Cheval de troie ??? Question de confiance.



## joinman (14 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Une question avant de me lancer comme un furieux dans l'illégalité :rateau:

Faites vous entièrement confiance à votre iPad / iPhone une fois jailbreaké ?
Je m'explique, comment peut on être certain qu'il n'y a pas un cheval de troie, un vers quelconque qui est censé remonter vos password, données perso, N° CB, etc... vers un serveur ?

En fait, faites vous la même chose (j'entends pas là des accès à des sites WEB importants : banque, bourse, mail, achat par compte iTunes avec N° CB ..) avec un iPad jailbreaké en toute confiance ???

Moi j'avoue j'ai un peu peur...mais peut être suis je un peu parano 

Merci pour vos éclairages.


----------



## bugman (15 Juin 2010)

Ce n'est pas de la parano mais du bon sens.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2010)

et n'est absolument pas limité au critère jailbreaké pas jailbreaké

des trojans peuvent parfaitement etre ecrits pour matosse standard
( coté matosses Apple y en a peu , mais y en a)

et hop la parano va monter d'un cran


----------



## joinman (15 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et n'est absolument pas limité au critère jailbreaké pas jailbreaké
> 
> des trojans peuvent parfaitement etre ecrits pour matosse standard
> ( coté matosses Apple y en a peu , mais y en a)
> ...



Mais y a qu'en même un peu plus de chance d'avoir cette situation avec un iPad jailbreaké (soft non contrôlé par Apple - à moins de ne pas faire confiance à Apple :love:. Là s'en est trop ! j'arrête :rateau


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2010)

les trojans sont intégrés dans des  machins externes
et sur un ipad comme sur tout terminal , l'utilisateur peut charger un machin pourave


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2010)

et penser aussi à changer le mot de passe root (si c'est comme pour les iPhones)


----------



## joinman (16 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'utilisateur peut charger un machin pourave



pas si il n'est pas jailbreaké. On peut donc conclure que le jailbreak est plutôt sûr si on maitrise exactement (en ne choisissant pas n'importe qu'elle appli) ce que l'on installe.

Pour moi sujet clos. Merci à tous.


----------



## Pouasson (16 Juin 2010)

Pas parce que c'est sur l'Appstore que t'es à l'abri de tout risque heing.


----------



## bugman (16 Juin 2010)

Lut,

Comment est fait le jailbreaking sur iP(hone/od/ad) ? Si c'est comme pour la PSP (installation d'un firmware modifié), on peut aller plus loin et imaginer que le hacker peut profiter pour modifier le firmware des fichiers de l'OS Apple (et le véroler) avant de le distribuer, non ? Et hop, un rootkit ! Un !


----------



## joinman (17 Juin 2010)

bugman a dit:


> Lut,
> 
> Comment est fait le jailbreaking sur iP(hone/od/ad) ? Si c'est comme pour la PSP (installation d'un firmware modifié), on peut aller plus loin et imaginer que le hacker peut profiter pour modifier le firmware des fichiers de l'OS Apple (et le véroler) avant de le distribuer, non ? Et hop, un rootkit ! Un !



On est exactement sur la même longueur d'onde


----------

